
Randonauting: using random numbers to choose coordinates to visit in real life - adamfeldman
https://medium.com/@TheAndromedus/randonauting-for-dummies-how-to-hack-reality-with-your-phone-using-quantum-randomness-5ce82f66c10e
======
adamfeldman
Mobile app: [https://www.randonautica.com](https://www.randonautica.com)

